# Mac bloqué



## Lekawik (1 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Récemment j’ai voulu tester le verrouillage icloud sur mon mac (quel bonne idée), donc il me demande de metre un code pin a 6 chiffres et un petit message.

Maitenant je n’arrive plus a deverouillez mon mac il de me dit: « code incorect »
J’ai essayer plusieurs fois et je l’ai aussi connecté a une prise ethernet mais rien ne marche et je suis quand même allez vérifier le code sur icloud.com/find mais je ne trouve pas. 
Si quelqu’un aurait une réponse je l’accepterai volontiers.

Merci d’avance !


----------

